# Help! Rear brake pistons don't move.....



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanted to replace the rear brake pads today, but for some reason both rear calipers will not allow to push the piston back. The emergency brake is off, and I also tried to loosen the bleeder nipple. Fluid came out but no luck with the pistons.

I replaced the pads about two years ago and had no problem. Am I missing something that I need to do, or can it be that both calipers are shot?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Are you rotating the pistons CW while pushing in?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Yes, rotate clockwise. If it won't turn in, you'll have to either go rent a tool that'll turn and push at the same time (parts stores rent for free), or you can use a c-clamp to push and channel locks (but risk cutting the boot)

hopoefully you didn't let air into the brake lines when you opened the bleeder.


----------

